# Weight Gain 26 weeks??



## Laura1984

How much weight had you gained at 26 weeks?

I've just looked at my notes and when my midwife weighed me at my booking in appointment (at 8 weeks) i was 68kg/10st 8lb.

I've weighed myself today... and I'm 75kg (so 7kg gained)/11st 11lb (1st 3lb gained!)

I hadn't really gained anything untill about 16/17 weeks. Is this sudden weight gain normal??

xxxx


----------



## carries

As a rough (very rough) guide its a pound a month for the first tri and roughly a pound a week thereafter. On that basis you are on track. I wouldnt worry about it hun, LO has growth spurts all the time and weight comes on differently for different people. Ive put on 11lb already!!


----------



## ryder

Yes, its normal to start gaining more weight getting around 5months because your baby does alot of growing at this time, expecially in height... The last fouple of months of pregnancy are mainly just the baby developing baby fat etc in prep for being born.


----------



## Sarah88

I'm 28wks an i've gained 8/9 kgs so far. Most of that has been in the last couple of weeks. My mw seems very happy with everything. I think that it differs per person as well.


----------



## Ema

Its completely normal hun :) Ive put on 2kg to date Was 58kg to start with now 60kg. But thats when i weighted at 24 weeks so no doubt ive put on more :) XXX


----------



## doumauk

I lost 6kg from first finding out I was pregnant to 24 weeks. From 24 weeks to 31 I have put on 8kg so in all ive gained 2kg which isnt alot really. Every lady is different.


----------



## mBLACK

:shock:
At 26 weeks I had gained 26 lbs.


----------



## Gems

I have put on 2 stone in 26 weeks !! i keep saying baby has big bones but i think its more like me eating way tooo much !!!!


----------



## Donna79x

Hi Hun...

Its perfectly normally... I panicked too and had to a do a BnB survery lol 

I lost 7lbs in first 16 weeks and have now gained that back + another 5-6lbs at my last look.....

xx


----------

